# Rapha Softshell rear pocket question



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

I may be getting into the weeds here, but:

On the inside of the rear middle pocket there is a small triangular patch of rubberized fabric. What does this do?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Total guess here... maybe it's to keep a bottle from flying out if you put one back there?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

dfischer1 said:


> I may be getting into the weeds here, but:
> 
> On the inside of the rear middle pocket there is a small triangular patch of rubberized fabric. What does this do?


I have a few jerseys with those. I assumed it for CC shaped things you do not want to pop out of you pockets. Like in a few bathing suits I have also...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My Capo Drago jersey has a rubber lined pocket. It's there to make you sweaty and aggravated.


----------

